
Facebook’s Rittenhouse Mistake:Speech blackout for defense threatens due process - Bostonian
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebooks-rittenhouse-mistake-11599260134
======
bradknowles
Facebook is not the government. First Amendment doesn’t apply.

So far, anyway. So far.

------
Bostonian
ungated: [https://archive.is/faWrt](https://archive.is/faWrt)

